# Tall Pines



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

The open and the Q will start at PineTree farms owned by Bruce & Betty Hall on Friday. If you go to the South West Ga premium first week of March on entry express there is a map to the grounds. Also it will be signed from the headquarters.
See everyone on Friday


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Q cLlbacks to the third:
1 2 3 4 6 7 9 10 12 13 14


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual Results

1st-#12 Pearl/ Lynn Troy
2nd-#7 Lola / David Cruz
3rd-#9 Webster/ Jane Dunn
4th-#13 Deke /Keith Farmer
RJ-#4 Hoss /Becky Mills

Sorry I didn't get the jams. Congrats to All!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats to Hoss and Mrs. Becky! Dairy Queen for Hoss?

Lainee


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations Becky and Hoss!! You betcha' they will be going to Dairy Queen

SO proud of my fluffy nephew regards,

Andy


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

WAH HOO !!! Congratulations David Cruz and HRCH Sundown's Lola Run SH *** Give Lola a big ear rub from me. Congratulations to all placements.......


----------



## Chuck McCall (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go David and Lola.....QAA. That's awesome


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Congrats Becky and Hoss.....a big fluffy hug to you two!


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Congratulations to Lynn and Pearl and Becky and Hoss


----------



## Dick Langford (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice work David and Lola. Congratulations


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Brenda said:


> Qual Results
> 
> RJ-#4 Hoss /Becky Mills


Way to go Hoss and Becky. Hoss looked good to my eyes at North Florida.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks to all of you! Hoss tried his heart out.
No Dairy Queen, there wasn't one around, so he had to settle for McDonalds. I didn't hear any complaints...


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the landblind

2,6,8,10,11,14,15,18,19,20,22,23,25,29,32,37,39,40,43,44,47,48,49,53,54,57,59,61,62

29 Total


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats to Chris B. on Pearl winning her second Q IN BACK TO BACK Weekends !! 
Nice job Lynn !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the water blind

2,6,10,14,15,19,20,22,23,25,29,32,37,39,40 ,43,44,47,48,49,53,54,59,61,62

25 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the landblind

1,2,7,8,9,10,11,14,17,19,20,21,23,25,27,29,30,
32,33,34,35,36,38,42,43,44,45

27 Total


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Mike Ough on winning the Derby with 13 month old Seaside's Big Easy Drago.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations to Mike Ough on winning the Derby with 13 month old Seaside's Big Easy Drago.



Congrats to Drago from littermate Junie.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks To The Last Series
2,6,10,15,19,20,22,23,29,40,44,48,53,54,62

15 Total


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations to Mike Ough on winning the Derby with 13 month old Seaside's Big Easy Drago.


Congrats Frank & Rita! Drago deserves that win. He looks like a pretty special dog!

And Congrats to his trainer and handler, Mike Ough of Sandhill Kennels. He not only got the win, but collected a few other placements and JAM's as well.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Huge congrats to Jane and Webster for the 3rd in the Q! I am so very happy for you both!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations to Mike Ough on winning the Derby with 13 month old Seaside's Big Easy Drago.


Congratulations Frank and Mike O!


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Am callbacks to the third:
1 2 7 8 9 10 11 14 17 19 20 21 25 27 29 32 33 35 42 43 ;
45


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the last series

1,2,7,8,10,11,14,19,21,25,27,29,33,42,43,45

16 Total


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Congrats to Valarie Marks and Catcher for placing 2nd in the Open. What a birthday weekend for Catcher and Mother's Day for Valarie!


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Congratulations to Valerie woo hoo


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

AM results

1-#1 - FC AFC Hardscrabble's Storm Warning - Mitch Brown
2-#21 - FC Fresh Squeezed Juice - Jim Harvey
3-#25 - FC AFC Drove My Chevy To The Levy - Tommy Parrish
4-#14 - Duckblind's Real McCoy - Cheryl Richardson
RJ-#33 - FC AFC Premiers Iron Man Ozzy - Benjy Griffith
Jams-2,7,10,27,29,42


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

Congratulation to Jim Harvey and Juice for their 2nd place in the AM and Dave Smith also ran Juice for a 1st place in the open what a great dog!


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow Jim what a weekend for you and Juice. Great accomplishment. Jim also got a green ribbon for Carbon in the Q to boot. Congrats!!!


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Great job Juice! Congratulations to both Jim and Dave! And way to go Carbon!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Squirm88 said:


> Wow Jim what a weekend for you and Juice. Great accomplishment. Jim also got a green ribbon for Carbon in the Q to boot. Congrats!!!


Holy Moly! How great is that??? We are so proud of Team Juice!!! Jim, I don't want to hear any more negative talk about your chances in an Am!
Your fans,
Becky, Hoss and Mosby


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Jim and Juice. Sounds like a cool drink!

Congrats to Jim Harvey and the Juicebox on his Open win with Dave Smith and his AM second with Jim. Also to the homegrown Carbon team for their success in the Q!

Chris


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations to Mitch Brown and Twister on the Am 1st and congratulations to all of the placements. I also want to thank my co-judge in the Am, Bruce Hall, I had a great time judging with Bruce and got to see a lot of great dogs work.

Congratulations all.


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

BIG Congrats to Val Marks on the Open 2nd, looks like all that hard work is paying off!

Also congrats to Mike Crow on (young) Stoney's 3rd in the open!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

What Brandon said!


----------

